# Your favorite Christmas songs ?



## IKE

Tomorrow normally starts the Xmas songs on the radio, what are your favorites ?

Mine are Little Drummer Boy and Silent Night.


----------



## Pappy

Grandma got run over by a reindeer. No Ike, just kidding. 

Silent Night and Blue Christmas.


----------



## IKE

Pappy said:


> Grandma got run over by a reindeer. No Ike, just kidding.
> 
> Silent Night and Blue Christmas.



Porky Pig singing Blue Christmas is also funny.


----------



## Meringue

There are a couple I like that spring to mind:

Mary's Boy Child--- by Boney M

Driving Home For Christmas --- by Chris Rea


----------



## 4 O'Clock Somewhere

Mr. Andy Williams "It's the most wonderful time of the year"... now as a kid (and still) my other favorite is Alvin and the Chipmunks singing, The Chipmunk Song Christmas Don't Be Late


----------



## jujube

Classical:  Once in Royal David's City
Traditional:  Mary's Boy Child
Funky:  The Rebel Jesus


----------



## Pappy

IKE said:


> Porky Pig singing Blue Christmas is also funny.



It is a riot, Ike. Can't help but put a smile on your face.


----------



## Meringue

A song I never hear nowadays is "The Christmas Alphabet" eg  C is for the candy trimmed around the Christmas tree, H is for...etc   :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Dedicated to our men and women in the armed services...


----------



## fureverywhere

[video]https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=youtube+silver+and+gold+bur  l+ives[/video]


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99

i loved this song when I was a kid...and I really did believe in Santa Claus.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## IKE

I really liked his voice and when I was close to a TV I never missed the Dean Martin Show.

Probably my three favorites by him are........That's Amore, Memories are made of this and Volare.


----------



## Meringue

I just remembered another "I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus"


----------



## Bee




----------



## Cookie




----------



## Bee




----------



## Jackie22

[video]https://youtu.be/3W-KYRoc-jA[/video]


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Butterfly

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
I'll Be Home for Christmas
Mary Did You Know


----------



## fureverywhere

Sadly those songs were during the war years, Mary Did You Know...I have to look up


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman

I have seasonal depression and Christmas time is the worse. No one, except my psychologist knows how much I suffer during this time period that we are in. When I hear Christmas music, it just makes it worse, which is another reason for me to stay out of the malls and shop online. When I flew as a pilot for United, I always bid on flights on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, except when the kids were growing up, I knew it was my responsibility as a parent to be there on Christmas morning. However, one song that is near and dear to me and brings back very 'good' memories is a song already mentioned, "It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year." Also my Mother's favorite.


----------



## SeaBreeze

The cow's favorite Christmas song.


----------



## jujube

The Rebel Jesus (The Chieftans with Jackson Browne

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD-lZJnApl4


----------



## Pookie




----------



## jujube

Allan Sherman's "Twelve Days of Christmas":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jOG52PoZs0


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice version of Silent Night.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## The Inspector

Grandma *Got* *Run* *Over* *by* a Reindeer.


----------



## Sassycakes

SeaBreeze said:


> Dedicated to our men and women in the armed services...



I love Johnny Mathis and was lucky enough to see him perform live quite a few times. One time when I saw him he sang I'll be home for Christmas and there wasn't a  dry eye in the audience. That song always makes me cry and that  night I found out I wasn't the only one that song brings tears to the eyes.


----------



## Karen99

I remember Perry Como's Christmas specials.  He was such a good singer.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

My favorite Christmas song is, "An Old Fashioned Tree", which was on the flip side of Gene Autry's hit song,  Here Comes Santa Claus. Even as a young child I liked it better than Here Comes Santa Claus. I never ever hear it played, I don't know why, it is such a pretty song.


----------



## Karen99




----------



## 911

No real favorite. I like all of the old time carols, but maybe this one from not so far back.


----------



## 911

I forgot this one.


----------



## Bee




----------



## Karen99




----------



## fishfulthinking

country singer John Berry sang an amazingly moving version of O Holy Night.  I wish I could find it again.  His voice just boomed!


----------



## oldman

fishfulthinking said:


> country singer John Berry sang an amazingly moving version of O Holy Night.  I wish I could find it again.  His voice just boomed!



Here you go:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## ndynt

I have no actual favorite.... enjoy most all Christmas music. Found this 50's Christmas Juke Box especially nostalgic. If you are a Elvis fan, when you click on his link there is a whole list of just his.*
**http://heavens-gates.com/50schristmas/*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My favorite Christmas song is, "An Old Fashioned Tree", which was on the flip side of Gene Autry's hit song,  Here Comes Santa Claus. Even as a young child I liked it better than Here Comes Santa Claus. I never ever hear it played, I don't know why, it is such a pretty song.



I never heard that song Ruth, decided to look it up, nice one!


----------



## ndynt

jujube said:


> Sorry, didn't work....



Is this the group/song you were trying to post?   They are great.  Listen to their Three Kings link next this video.


----------



## jujube

Same song, different group.  Love it.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jujube

Michael Buble singing "Santa Buddy" is wrong....just wrong....


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gemma




----------



## Gemma




----------



## MarkinPhx

I have so many so will probably be posting one per night for the next 3 weeks. Out of all the Christmas music we listened to when I was a kid this is the one album that really does bring back that strong nostalgic feeling. I'm sure my parents and older sisters got tired of me playing it over and over.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I was one of about 50,000 at this concert. It was freezing that night !


----------



## Pookie

I love this version of "Little Drummer Boy" by Emmylou Harris ...


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gemma




----------



## Gemma




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## aeron

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K-JPO0hc6DE

I was brought up in a very strict Chapel family and so Plygain hymns and carols dominated.


----------



## MarkinPhx

This is from the short lived TV show Studio 60. It is my favorite version of this song. The musicians are known jazz musicians from New Orleans and this was done a few months after Katrina. Sadly, since this is a clip from the show, there is some dialogue in it


----------



## bluebreezes

I'll always be in love with the haunting Cherry Tree Carol and The Wexford Carol.


----------



## bluebreezes

And the Christ Child Lullaby sung by Judy Collins. (didn't realize I'd created two posts, oops).


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## oldman

Vince Vance & The Valiants:


----------



## NancyNGA

The New Christy Minstrels - _WE NEED A LITTLE CHRISTMAS_


----------



## Aunt Bea

I like this throw back to the 70's with Bing Crosby and David Bowie.


----------



## debodun

I'll Be Home for Christmas
Christmas in Killarney
Sleigh Ride
The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire)
White Christmas
O Holy Night
Joy to the World
Silent Night
O Little Town of Bethlehem
Carol of the Bells
We Wish You the Merriest
Silver and Gold
We Need a Little Christmas
There's No Place Like Home for the Holidays
Jumpin' Jiminy Christmas
Jingo Jango
December the 25th
Christmas Bride


----------



## debodun

IKE said:


> I really liked his voice and when I was close to a TV I never missed the Dean Martin Show.
> 
> Probably my three favorites by him are........That's Amore, Memories are made of this and Volare.




You know Dean passed away on Christmas Day - 1995.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Remember the Firestone Christmas albums or this one from Tennessee Ernie Ford!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## HiDesertHal

My favorite Christmas song is "The Christmas Song" by Mel Torme

HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal

Some like Songs, some like Carols.

HDH


----------



## Trade




----------



## MarkinPhx

I never really liked this song but since the TV show is on tonight I thought I'd bring this topic back ...lol.


----------



## CindyLouWho

*Santa Baby *- Michael Buble

*Santa Claus Is Coming To Town* - Bruce Springsteen

*Chanukah Song* - Adam Sandler


----------



## Goldilocks

https://youtu.be/EvDxSW8mzvU


----------



## debbie in seattle

Any and all :christmas1::christmas1::christmas1:


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lara

SeaBreeze said:


> The cow's favorite Christmas song.



I just saw this...so funny. And a little scary as they got closer but still funny. Music might be a good thing to do if a bear or coyote comes into your campsite to calm them down. Then again, it might draw a whole horde of woodland creatures.Thanks for this merry post. Good find. Hal would be all set with his Bass Guitar he plays in a "walking bass style".


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy

Homer and Jethrow..


----------



## HiDesertHal

_
O Holy Night 
_HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal

post deleted


----------



## Aunt Bea

Not the first Christmas song that comes to mind but still one of my favorites.


----------



## Temperance

Love most Christmas music, one of my favorites is O Holy Night.  Also Silver Bells.


----------



## oldman

IMO, this version is better than Mariah Carey's:


----------



## IKE

This always makes me chuckle......listen carefully and you can hear a fella in the audience cracking up.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Capt Lightning

You beat me to it Hollydolly with Chris Rea's  "Driving home for Christmas".  I've a feeling that I posted it last year - or the year before.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> You beat me to it Hollydolly with Chris Rea's  "Driving home for Christmas".  I've a feeling that I posted it last year - or the year before.



Yes I do the same I post it every year too...I love that song...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This is a beautiful version of one of my all time Favourite Christmas Songs


----------



## rgp

IKE said:


> Porky Pig singing Blue Christmas is also funny.



 Isn't there one with Elmer Fudd that's a hoot as well ? The guy laughing in the background is as funny as the song....he has one of those infectious laughs.


----------



## rgp

oldman said:


> IMO, this version is better than Mariah Carey's:



 INDEED !

  Went to a Lisa Layne concert once....she was great !


----------



## Marie5656

*This one came on the radio today while I was driving on the expressway.  So yes, I was the old lady in the car, blasting the song and singing along..very loudly

*<strong>


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## HiDesertHal

My favorite Christmas CAROL is "O Holy Night".

My favorite Christmas SONG is "The Christmas Song", composed and sung by Mel Torme, the "Velvet Fog".

There!
Hal


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hiraeth2018

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8qE6WQmNus

Bob Dylan
Must Be Santa


----------



## Trade




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MeAgain

A politically correct Christmas song, lol.


----------



## MeAgain




----------



## Pinky

They used to play this on the radio around Christmas when I lived in Australia:


----------



## Giantsfan1954

O Come All Ye Faithful, Nat King Cole
Christmas in Dixie,Alabama


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Donna55

Winterwonder land and do you hear what I hear.....DEAN MARTIN


----------



## gennie

Elvis Presley singing Blue Christmas or Silent Night.   O.K.  It's a little hokey but so what.


----------

